# Anyone Goose Hunt in Georgia?



## Skyjacker (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a big duck hunter and have gone on some pretty good goose hunts out of state but never in Georgia.  

My best friend owns a farm outside of Metter, GA and only deer hunts the property.  While deer hunting we always hear geese flying over.  He ocassionally plants food plots for deer.  We were talking about planting some corn or wheat near one of his ponds in an open section for the geese for next year's season.  We bought some used goose decoys and we're going to build a pit blind.   Anyone think this is a good idea or do you think we are wasting our time?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Mar 1, 2009)

no not wasting your time, as a matter of fact if you need any help with that shoot me a pm, me and one of my best bud's love to shoot geese and we are all about improving the habitat


----------



## clent586 (Mar 1, 2009)

If you have a good population of resident geese I would go for it. A pit can be expensive to build if done correctly, why don't yall just dig in some layouts? I think it is a good idea. It is the greatest idea of all time if I get an invite! Clent


----------



## wingding (Mar 1, 2009)

plant it and they will come. layouts will be your best bet. not as much coin and you will be more mobile.


----------



## big A 235 (Mar 1, 2009)

Plant winter wheat in a big field they will hit out in the middle of it most of the time and it is fun to watch them fall.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 2, 2009)

Your thread is attracting the killers, layouts deks and you should be good. Let me know my fat girlfriend hates those things


----------



## dognducks (Mar 2, 2009)

We usually get 2-3 hunts out of a 150 acre corn field early in the season before the geese and deer eat most of it. Plant more than you think will need.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 2, 2009)

A pond and field is like a magnet.  Do like the rest said and dig some layouts or even build a few brush blinds.  

Watch their flight times and figure out where they get up to go have breakfast and get them coming to your buffet late summer.  Sep. management season is a good time to kill them.


----------



## Sportsman83 (Mar 2, 2009)

be sure to get in close to the pond


----------



## Robk (Mar 3, 2009)

Can't wait til the early season this year.  Farmers planting 1000 acres of sorghum again this year and the birds were in those fields nice and heavy those first two weeks after they cut the field.


----------



## Skyjacker (Mar 3, 2009)

I appreciate all the good advice.  What is a good plot to plant in early September for the early season?  And can I still plant wheat in late November and have some good hunts in December and January?


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 14, 2009)

I am bumping this thread to get some answers.

I just got permission to plant a 5-8 acre hay field next to a pond.  This pond or field doesn't hold or attract birds much.  I am wanting to plant the field as the pond doesn't have any mud flats and I cannot manipulate the level.

Winter wheat or ? for gooses.  I see them hit wheat quite a bit.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 14, 2009)

we planted soybeans and wheat next to a pond to attract the geese and hunt over for early season, as far as late season not real sure what you could plant


----------



## LightningRod (Aug 14, 2009)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> we planted soybeans and wheat next to a pond to attract the geese and hunt over for early season, as far as late season not real sure what you could plant



corn


----------



## clent586 (Aug 14, 2009)

Winter Wheat. They should start hitting it in the regular season early before it gets too high. I think it still may be too early to plant it now. JMHO


----------



## clent586 (Aug 14, 2009)

LightningRod said:


> corn



Too late for this year though.


----------



## LightningRod (Aug 14, 2009)

clent586 said:


> Too late for this year though.



Yep. I'd say it's too late for anything for this year


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 14, 2009)

clent586 said:


> Winter Wheat. They should start hitting it in the regular season early before it gets too high. I think it still may be too early to plant it now. JMHO



That was my thinking.  I can look it up or ask my farmer bud.  He plants a few hundred acres of it every year so he should know!

BTW, glad you posted, I remember I need something from you.  PM sent.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> I'm a big duck hunter and have gone on some pretty good goose hunts out of state but never in Georgia.
> 
> My best friend owns a farm outside of Metter, GA and only deer hunts the property.  While deer hunting we always hear geese flying over.  He ocassionally plants food plots for deer.  We were talking about planting some corn or wheat near one of his ponds in an open section for the geese for next year's season.  We bought some used goose decoys and we're going to build a pit blind.   Anyone think this is a good idea or do you think we are wasting our time?


nope it has been closed for years!


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea I would go with the advice of the other fellas, go with a layout blind,  l would get some of the natural habitat laying around the pond or field where you will be laying, and dress up your blind.  The Geese will never know what hit em til' them BBB tear into their flesh! Heck, we used a piece of light square paneling fence, and bought some waterfowl material and tie strapped it to the fencing. got some natural grasses and stuff lying around and laid it on top of the material. The fence kinda naturally rolls up, so we cut a piece about 3 to 4 ft wide and it humped up just enough for us to lay under it.  Man it worked out great, scouted out where the birds where feeding, threw out some dekes, and got right in there amongst em!  They never knew what hit em! 

I'd hate for you to dig ya a pit blind and then you watch the birds sail just out of gun range and lite 60 yards away.  Once that group moves out, with a layout, you could move in closer between group flights!  With a pit, you just can't move it!

Good luck, l think you will have plenty of luck with goose hunting locally,  especially if you have plenty of home grown or local birds!  

Good Luck!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 18, 2009)

georgiaboy said:


> I am bumping this thread to get some answers.
> 
> I just got permission to plant a 5-8 acre hay field next to a pond. This pond or field doesn't hold or attract birds much. I am wanting to plant the field as the pond doesn't have any mud flats and I cannot manipulate the level.
> 
> Winter wheat or ? for gooses. I see them hit wheat quite a bit.


 
Winter wheat around the pond since you can't manipulate the water level.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 18, 2009)

Barley is another good crop for geese especially iffin a pond is close by but it needs to go in around spring time. You can plant winter wheat in the fall and the geese will feed on the green shoots as they come up.


----------

